# Waiting on my test results



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 24, 2020)

Both the wife and I are sick and multiple individuals at my employer have tested positive for COVID-19.  In other words, I guess it is plausible that the wife and I have it from the office....


I'll post back when my test results come in since I went with an actual lab over the quick test...

Thus far, it feels like a mild case of the flu, it just seems that I am stagnating where I am not getting any better or worse.  My fever is running from 99 to 101.6, whereas with the flu I've hit 104.  Headache, neck ache, upper back ache, joint/tendon pain, muscle spasms, and being overall run down are my symptoms thus far.  

Hopefully, I am one of the ones who gets over it with little to no medical intervention.  Granted, I have been cracking morbid jokes since about 10 of us have it tied to the same place...  As in, let's start a dead pool and figure out which one dies....


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 24, 2020)

Sucks man, good luck. Hopefully it passes quick no matter what it is.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 26, 2020)

And my test came back positive.  Here is the crazy thing, my wife is sick too, and her test came back negative.  Both of our doctors recommended the Labcorp test due to the quick test producing more false negatives then the physicians would like to see.  

So, here I am on day 7 of having something that feels like a sinus infection, bronchitis, a stomach bug, and the flu all rolled up into one and my fever has not dropped below 100.

On the flip side, I told my wife how this could have been a lot worse.  Just think if I had gotten infected at work this week, attended Thanksgiving day with the family, then fell ill tomorrow.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 26, 2020)

title reminds me of back in the early days of AIDS

there was a lot of uncertainty & panic

thank goodness that isnt an airborne virus

but this isstill sketchy af 

hope yall do well sir


----------



## CJ (Nov 27, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> And my test came back positive.  Here is the crazy thing, my wife is sick too, and her test came back negative.  Both of our doctors recommended the Labcorp test due to the quick test producing more false negatives then the physicians would like to see.
> 
> So, here I am on day 7 of having something that feels like a sinus infection, bronchitis, a stomach bug, and the flu all rolled up into one and my fever has not dropped below 100.
> 
> On the flip side, I told my wife how this could have been a lot worse.  Just think if I had gotten infected at work this week, attended Thanksgiving day with the family, then fell ill tomorrow.



I'm on week FOUR of still feeling sick, but my test came back negative also. 

I want to get retested, but at this point will it even be worth it?

All breathing and sinus issues. And a sore jaw, no homo. :32 (20):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 27, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm on week FOUR of still feeling sick, but my test came back negative also.
> 
> I want to get retested, but at this point will it even be worth it?
> 
> All breathing and sinus issues. And a sore jaw, no homo. :32 (20):



At this point you could probably get antibody tested and that would show if you had it or not.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 27, 2020)

The crappy thing about this virus is for the past two days, I wake up thinking I am feeling better.  Then as the day wears on, I get progressively worse.  The migraine returns, the nausea returns, and I just feel miserable.

Day 8 and my fever still HAS NOT broke despite taking things to "manage" it.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 27, 2020)

Sorry man, that’s rough.
Hang in there.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm starting to get a little concerned now...  Day 9 and my fever is HIGHER...  Acetaminophen and Ibuprofen are doing jack shit to help.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 29, 2020)

Uggg thanks for sharing this. I'm sorry this is lingering so long for you. It's so weird how it affects so many people differently.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 30, 2020)

My wife and daughter just found out they were exposed last week. Both of them are tripping out.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 1, 2020)

Day 11 - the fatigue sets in.  I could barely stay awake today, and am getting ready to go back to sleep as I type this.  The good news is that my fever was finally below 100 degrees for the first time, but I am tired as shit.


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 1, 2020)

Shit man hope you are okay - I traveled over the weekend to see family and my sister tested positive yesterday. I am in quarantine now from others and need to go get a test today...will see how the test results go. So far her symptoms are equivalent to a mild cold - I don't feel anything right now so fingers crossed. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Miamiking (Dec 2, 2020)

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/07...-a-coronavirus-not-specifically-for-covid-19/

Just something to keep in mind


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 2, 2020)

Miamiking said:


> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/07...-a-coronavirus-not-specifically-for-covid-19/
> 
> Just something to keep in mind



Nice. Anonymous source from far right fringe site minimizing Covid. What a surprise. Please keep your propaganda out of this dude's thread. 

The guys is sick. Not really the place for this.


----------



## Miamiking (Dec 2, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Nice. Anonymous source from far right fringe site minimizing Covid. What a surprise. Please keep your propaganda out of this dude's thread.
> 
> The guys is sick. Not really the place for this.



All I was trying to say is that he doesn't need to be scared, just because he is sick does not mean he has covid. Was not trying to minimize or disrespect anyone, the article explains the  PCR test aspect I was pointing out, I know nothing about that site, just read article, was just trying to say no need to panic. Going to stay away from this topic.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 5, 2020)

I think I have finally rounded the corner.  15 days in and I am still running a slight fever and wish to get my lungs checked out by a doctor.  Hopefully I can get fever free over the weekend so my doctor won't freak out.  If not, I'll go to another one.

This is one of the worst things that I have been through in recent years.  The absolute worst was being admitted to the hospital for pneumonia when I was a child.  But I can see how this could have gone that way if my lungs had gotten worse.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks for the update man. I'm glad you're doing better. Was telling my brother about your case today. Crazy shit.


----------



## Jin (Dec 5, 2020)

Nice to have a first hand account like this. 

Sorry it had to be yours.


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Dec 5, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> And my test came back positive.  Here is the crazy thing, my wife is sick too, and her test came back negative.  Both of our doctors recommended the Labcorp test due to the quick test producing more false negatives then the physicians would like to see.
> 
> So, here I am on *day 7* of having something that feels like a sinus infection, bronchitis, a stomach bug, and the flu all rolled up into one and my fever has not dropped below 100.
> 
> On the flip side, I told my wife how this could have been a lot worse.  Just think if I had gotten infected at work this week, attended Thanksgiving day with the family, then fell ill tomorrow.


Maybe my eyes are deceiving me, but how can it be your day 7 when your original post was on Nov 23rd? This post is on Nov 26th.


----------



## DOOM (Dec 5, 2020)

I hope you kick this soon brother! Hopefully this a wake up call for the board  The next 3 months are going to be a shit show.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 6, 2020)

big_wolf_Gang said:


> Maybe my eyes are deceiving me, but how can it be your day 7 when your original post was on Nov 23rd? This post is on Nov 26th.


I fell ill on Thursday, November 19.  My doctor told me to take a test on November 20, but I felt too bad, so I waited until Saturday, November 21 to take said test.  I may have been mixed up on my days due to fever and confusion, but November 26th should have been 7 days after November 19th...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 24, 2020)

I figured I would give an update...  I am still suffering from post COVID fatigue, loss of appetite, and a dry cough.  14 days to get over it my ass....


----------



## Jin (Dec 24, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I figured I would give an update...  I am still suffering from post COVID fatigue, loss of appetite, and a dry cough.  14 days to get over it my ass....



Really, really sucks man. Keep your head up. Not too much positive I can say for sure except that you’ll live.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 7, 2021)

Here it is, 01/07/2021, I started feeling bad on 11/19/2020 and to date:
My appetite is still screwed
The dry cough has prevented any form of sustained physical activity because I will just break out in a coughing fit if I am not careful
My metabolism is funky with my body temperature running around 97 to 97.3 when 98.6 "used to" be my normal

It has now been speculated that the secondary infection caused by COVID was indeed pneumonia by my "Johnny on the spot" medical professionals who refused to see me when I thought I had it early on...  Great job, team hindsight!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 7, 2021)

Damn dude, sorry. Hope it goes away soon.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jan 7, 2021)

Good luck man!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks for the update.  
So the cough for you starts  from over exertion?


----------



## DOOM (Jan 8, 2021)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Here it is, 01/07/2021, I started feeling bad on 11/19/2020 and to date:
> My appetite is still screwed
> The dry cough has prevented any form of sustained physical activity because I will just break out in a coughing fit if I am not careful
> My metabolism is funky with my body temperature running around 97 to 97.3 when 98.6 "used to" be my normal
> ...


 Damn bro I can’t believe it’s still lingering? Are you on any sort of supplement regiment to boost your immune system? 

I hope it passes soon!


----------



## DF (Jan 11, 2021)

My daughter is just getting over COVID.  She was having symptoms & got tested.  Because it was taking so long to get results over 5 days & still nothing.  She decided to get the rapid test.  The rapid she got results within 24 hours.  It was NEGATIVE.  The next day she got a call from the first test which was POSITIVE.  :32 (6):

She had manageable symptoms & felt like crap for about 1 week.  She is pretty much recovered at this point.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 12, 2021)

#TheMatrix said:


> Thanks for the update.
> So the cough for you starts  from over exertion?



Deep breathing of any kind started the cough.  For example, holding my breath to brace my core was impossible up until this week!


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 13, 2021)

Glad you are on the mend brother. Pretty positive my whole family had it back in march. If so, I was barely symptomatic but I was unusually tired for about a month after. Ive heard many doctors talk about this prolonged inflammatory response being the culprit. Ive since upped my cbd dosage and started taking turmeric 3x daily along with a few other natural anti inflammatories. Might be a good idea to look into some of that stuff if you havent already


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 22, 2021)

My appetite finally returned this week.  It felt weird to experience actually being hungry versus trying to force myself to eat.


The fatigue is still lingering, but, is showing signs of letting up.  I can now power through the urge to nap whereas before, I was falling asleep whether I wanted to or not.  That was SCARY...


----------



## Jin (Jan 22, 2021)

Keep
fighting the good fight.


----------



## Matter (Jan 23, 2021)

Best of wishes.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 5, 2021)

I noticed in another thread you mentioned being vitamin d deficient. The studies keep showing that most people having a rough go of covid are deficient. Something for everyone to keep in mind I think


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> I noticed in another thread you mentioned being vitamin d deficient. The studies keep showing that most people having a rough go of covid are deficient. Something for everyone to keep in mind I think



Having adequate vitamin D and sleep may be the two biggest factors in recovering well from COVID and/or not getting it.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 6, 2021)

I sleep maybe 6 hours a night at best but Zi work outside and my physicals always show vit d in range. The guys Ive known who are pretty healthy but had a rough go of covid are all bartenders/indoor people. Ive not known anyone my age to have a bad case who works outside. 

My brother, who works for me, just had it. He is 40. He had to take 3 days off. Today he ran 6 miles. A little slower than usual. But not by much. Vit D matters. Its actually a hormone


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 23, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> I noticed in another thread you mentioned being vitamin d deficient. The studies keep showing that most people having a rough go of covid are deficient. Something for everyone to keep in mind I think



I am, and supplement with 5,000 iU per day.  The problem is I am also pre-cancerous for skin cancer, so it's not like I can just sit out in the sun to have my body manufacture its own vitamin D.

As for workouts, my splits were frustrating me due to a total imbalance in body strength.  As a result, I'm going back to 2015 when I decided to make a change, and started back with a variant of Mehdi's Stronglifts 5x5 program for the next six weeks.  I ran that program for a year in 2015 and sent him a good bit of money back then, lol.

I'm hoping that programmed progressive adding of weights will help with the strength imbalance that I am currently facing.  For example, I'm certain that I could easily bench press more than I can squat right now.  On that same token, I can row more than I can bench press.  Because of this, a training reset is in order.

The only thing I am doing differently is adding weight as I feel comfortable, which will be more than the 5 pounds per workout.  I just picked a starting point of 1/2 of what I used to lift on every major lift, and figured I would add weight from there as the weeks progress.

Finally, it felt good to lift weights for an hour last night, despite running a 5x5 routine with accessory lifts....


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 26, 2021)

I haven't updated this in a while, so I figured it was time to give one.  COVID really left me in a bad place physically.  As of today, I'm still having pulse and lung issues.  For example, the lightest of cardio will shoot my pulse to over 180 BPM, and that was still happening as of last week.  Then, when I lay down to sleep at night, I often struggle to breathe.  Needless to say, the rebuild function has been going WAY slower than I would have liked.

This week, my goal is to do light free weights and walk on the treadmill while keeping my heart rate a bit lower than 180+ bpm.


----------



## DF (Apr 26, 2021)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I haven't updated this in a while, so I figured it was time to give one.  COVID really left me in a bad place physically.  As of today, I'm still having pulse and lung issues.  For example, the lightest of cardio will shoot my pulse to over 180 BPM, and that was still happening as of last week.  Then, when I lay down to sleep at night, I often struggle to breathe.  Needless to say, the rebuild function has been going WAY slower than I would have liked.
> 
> This week, my goal is to do light free weights and walk on the treadmill while keeping my heart rate a bit lower than 180+ bpm.



Damn! sorry to hear this.  I'm going through the same thing.  I was discharged from the hospital almost 3 weeks ago.  My recovery from that point has been slow going and extremely frustrating.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 30, 2021)

DF said:


> Damn! sorry to hear this.  I'm going through the same thing.  I was discharged from the hospital almost 3 weeks ago.  My recovery from that point has been slow going and extremely frustrating.



Thanks man.  

I do have good news to report.  YESTERDAY was the first day since 11/19/2020 that I actually felt like my old self.  I'm going to take things slow, but I was able to wash my car and do some cleaning around the house without my pulse rate shooting up into the stratosphere.  Hopefully the third time is the charm for my rebuild function to start because it will start tonight, lol.  I tried in February, fail...  I tried at the end of March/beginning of April... fail.  I try again tonight!

I have the CT fletcher philosophy with why I must do this...  BECAUSE I HAVE TO!  My coworkers, friends and family just don't understand...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 30, 2021)

Oh, and one more thing to add....  I donated blood a couple of weeks ago and tested positive for the COVID antibodies.  They ran additional testing on the blood to see if my antibodies were caused by the vaccine or exposure to the virus and determined that my immune response is still to the virus, not the vaccine.  I just figured that was an interesting tidbit since my doctor told me that six weeks to 90 days was the max in some of his patients with regards to their natural immunity.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 6, 2021)

I am happy to report that last night was the first full workout that I was able to complete with absolutely ZERO issues.  To anyone else struggling post-COVID, I hope this is a sign of encouragement because it surely is for me!  Operation 2021 - Rebuild notsoswoleCPA has begun!

Shockingly, I still have a good bit of strength, but zero stamina...  I WILL change that!


----------



## Jin (May 6, 2021)

Great news. Keep fighting.


----------



## DF (May 6, 2021)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I am happy to report that last night was the first full workout that I was able to complete with absolutely ZERO issues.  To anyone else struggling post-COVID, I hope this is a sign of encouragement because it surely is for me!  Operation 2021 - Rebuild notsoswoleCPA has begun!
> 
> Shockingly, I still have a good bit of strength, but zero stamina...  I WILL change that!



Great to hear!!! My progress since leaving the hospital has been so slow it’s hard to say if I’m making any at all.  This morning I was able to take a deep breath without coughing.  Not huge progress but at least I seem to be moving forward.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 6, 2021)

DF said:


> Great to hear!!! My progress since leaving the hospital has been so slow it’s hard to say if I’m making any at all.  This morning I was able to take a deep breath without coughing.  Not huge progress but at least I seem to be moving forward.



Been there brother!  Keep on moving forward because you WILL get over this!  

I won't get into the hopelessness and despair that I encountered along the way, but will tell you that it was rough and discouraging.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 6, 2021)

One more thing...  I was so disgusted because I was offered a higher paying job at another company in March, but I turned it down because I knew I couldn't give them 100% of my efforts due to my post COVID health issues.  They claimed they would work with me, but at the time, the hopelessness and despair had me thinking that I may be as good as I will ever be back then, which was nothing more than a shell of my former self.  I was seriously considering tapping my disability policy because it was really that bad!  

OTOH, I was able to use that salary as a starting point for negotiations on the counter offer that I am currently waiting to hear back on.  I just need approval of one more board member!  That is how I make lemonade out of the lemons that life has managed to hand me.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 10, 2021)

Woo hoo, I received the best news since last year from my doctor today.  I received the all clear to resume life as usual!  You have NO IDEA how good this makes me feel.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 10, 2021)

Is it wrong that I celebrated by refilling my Anavar script with my HRT doctor?  lol


----------



## sfw509 (May 11, 2021)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Is it wrong that I celebrated by refilling my Anavar script with my HRT doctor?  lol



Absolutely not. I would have done the same thing if any of my doctors were cool. Haha


----------

